# Ball, Banner & Opler Bros.



## jpoff430 (Aug 24, 2012)

I collect mostly local soda/beer bottles and am not really familiar with jars.  I grabbed these at a yard sale today.  Does anyone know if these are all pretty common?  Here's two Ball


----------



## jpoff430 (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's two Banner's.  These are pretty much the same except one has Pat'd July 14, 1908.


----------



## jpoff430 (Aug 24, 2012)

This is an Opler Brothers Inc.  Cocoa and Chocolate.  New York USA.  Also grabbed this little Hydrochloric Acid botte w/ stopper.


----------



## deenodean (Aug 24, 2012)

The Ball's are super common, $1-2 each on a good day.
 Banner's $ 8-10
 Opler $25-30.
 Acid bottle might have  T C W on the bottom which stands for Timothy Wheaton. They are known for their repro's but also chemists bottles. They have been around since 1888 and still going. Someone who else knows these bottles can comment on their value.


----------



## jpoff430 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info deenodean.


----------



## jpoff430 (Aug 24, 2012)

The Chemist bottles looks like it says M.B.W. Millville on the bottom?  The embossing is kind of hard to read but Im pretty certain about the M.B.W.


----------



## deenodean (Aug 25, 2012)

M.B.W..................Millville Bottle Works, Millville, NJ (1903-1926). Bought by T.C.Wheaton Company in 1926. Made chemical and laboratory bottles.
 I am not sure of the value but they are a nice talking piece.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 27, 2012)

The HCl bottle is very common, found in old school chem labs as well as drug store basements all over the nation. Used the same kinds in my HS chem classes less than 10 years ago. The teacher was pretty old, but the bottles had her beat! [] I'd say it's worth 5 bucks, but perhaps someone would pay 10.

 Like the canning jars BTW, never seen the Banner or Opler ones before.


----------

